# Compatibly question: angel and gourami



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

so, i have an angel and a blue gourami, the gourami is slightly larger, but both are roughly the same age and equal in aggression. i want to house them both in my 56 gal with other similar sized or similar aggression fish after i move. i will have floating anacharis as well as a heavily planted substrate and a large piece of driftwood. would these fish work under these circunstances if at all? all websites i have seen have given me a "be cautious" feeling, but i would like some insight. thanks for you help!

my fall back plan is to house the gourami in a 29 gal with a pair of bolivian rams, some corys and a clown pleco.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Both the Blue and Angelfieh will get along fine in a 56G tank. I recommend with Angels and Blues that you have at least 3 of each. They like to bully the same species., not other species.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

not enough space for more fish, however i did just witness my BN bleco harass my gourami. it was odd.


----------

